
Epic Systems adjusts staff’s return to work time frame - mgerdts
https://www.nbc15.com/2020/08/09/epic-adjusts-staffs-return-to-work-time-frame/
======
mgerdts
Follow up to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24068201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24068201)

